# QUAD LNB VS. DISHPRO QUAD LNB



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Does anyone have their 721 hooked up to either a QUAD LNB or the new DISHPRO QUAD LNB?

I plan on hooking up a 721 and 501 together. Does anyone know if there are any disadvantages to using the new DISHPRO QUAD as opposed to the older style QUAD?

I can order either one now and I'm trying to find out if the old or new DISHPRO version is better.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I don't beleive there is a DishPRo QUAD out there yet. You would use a DISHPRO TWIN and a SW34 to hook 3 or 4 tuners, and add additional SW34's for more tuners.

One possible disadvantage of the DIshPRo stuff is that it requires a higher grade of RG6 cable and connectors - stuff that is rated to 2.2 GHz. Using the legacy QUAD LNBF, you can use just about any RG6 you can find.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

the dishpro quads became available yesterday

the dishpro quad only has (i think) three tests, where the reg quad has (?)thirty six now???

however, some people have had problems with the 721 working with the dishpro, but it may be due to their coax situation(you really do have to run new wire)


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

DishPro Quads are now available. The advantages over regular Quads are the same as for all DishPro products; i.e. longer cable runs, etc. Also, a Dishpro quad can support two sets of stacked SW34s, allowing for up to 24 receivers on one Dish 500


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

what he said...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Is it necessary to use a higher grade of wire and connectors or can you get by using your existing wire? Does anyone had a DISHPRO Quad that can vouch that existing wire WILL NOT WORK?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Jason - didn't you READ!?!?! The DishProQuad just came out yesterday. So there won't be an answer to your question for awhile (at least).

So, what it looks like to me, is that the DishPro Quad is a great solution for a townhouse kind of situation, where you need more than the previous Dual SW64 could service, but not large enough to justify an MDU setup. What you should see on most single family homes will be the DISHPRO DUAL / SW34 setup, maybe with an extra SW34.


----------



## rmoore3d (Jun 19, 2002)

Jason, 

I have (2) 501 & (2) 721 installed with a dishpro twin and (2) 34 switches. I ran some new coax and reused some I ran two years ago. It is all radio shack RG6 nothing special. I have had no problems.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drjake _
> *. Also, a Dishpro quad can support two sets of stacked SW34s, allowing for up to 24 receivers on one Dish 500 *


24 receivers, I definetly sense a apt complex setup, very cool.. that it can do that


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Jason, I have a 721 and a 501 hooked up to a legacy quad with no problems whatsoever. If I were you I'd get the legacy quad, simply because the DishPro quads are supposed to be quite a bit more expensive than the legacy quads.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

When will the legacy adapters be available for the dishpro gear?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

They are available NOW! DishDepot was listing them at $69.95 each today.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have 2200 MHZ wire running to a 721 receiver and it is still having problems.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

DishPro Quads are priced the same as Legacy Quads. Legacy Quads are being discontinued slowly but surely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

Terry C,

"Jason, I have a 721 and a 501 hooked up to a legacy quad with no problems whatsoever. If I were you I'd get the legacy quad, simply because the DishPro quads are supposed to be quite a bit more expensive than the legacy quads."
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
There aren't any external switches involved in that setup. You simply have 3 lines running into your house, correct?

DishPro quads are selling for the same price as the Legacy quads but I am going to stick with I know works and I didn't want to have to run all new cable and worry about potential problems. Thanks for your advice! I will be getting my 721 and Legacy Quad late next week! I CAN'T WAIT!!!!

Jason


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Jason, yes - three lines and no external switches. BTW, I got my legacy quad for $130. The last estimate I heard (months ago) on the Pro quads was that they would be around $199. Guess I was misinformed. 

Terry


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish had been quoting $149 for a twin to me and more than once, ouch!!!


----------

